

ScoreYard Offers Player Registration via WePay - levirosol
http://blog.scoreyard.com/2010/11/29/online-player-registrations-available-for-all-sports/

======
levirosol
This is something we've been working on for a while now. We had a pretty big
shift in focus a couple months ago from developing player stats, scheduling,
etc to online player registration.

We did this for two reasons. One, because this is what the leagues we talked
to were telling us they needed.

And second, to be completely honest, because we need to focus on revenue
generation. We are bootstrapped. We each maintain a 9-5'er to pay the bills.
And we are both passionate about getting this off the ground. But to do so, we
need to generate revenue.

With that said, we love feedback and we love introductions to potential
customers and people who can help us move forward.

Thanks for reading.

